# JAAS login() mehrere Parameter an LoginModul übergeben



## navino (6. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem beim Login.
Und zwar muss ich neben dem Benutzernamen und Passwort noch einen weiteren Parameter übergeben. Diesen benötige ich in meinem eigenen LoginModul welches AbstractLoginModul abgeleitet ist. Der ganze läuft auf einem Wildfly ab. Der Login wird über ein Formular auf einer jsf-Seite gemacht
Den login mache dann über hhtpRequest.login(benutzer, passwort).
Soweit funktioniert das auch. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich hier einen weiteren Parameter übergeben kann?

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!!

Gruß
navino


----------



## kaeru (11. Feb 2015)

Hallo navino,

die Übergabe von mehr als zwei Parametern ist im JAAS-Framework schlicht nicht vorgesehen.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem einmal gelöst, indem ich auf der Login-Seite per JavaScript an den String für 'benutzer' einen weiteren Parameter angehängt und die beiden Teile mit einem Sonderzeichen (z.B. '#') voneinander getrennt habe.
Im LoginModule habe ich den String dann wieder aufgesplittet und konnte so neben Benutzername und Passwort einen dritten Wert verarbeiten.

Keine sehr schöne Technik, aber es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße,
kaeru


----------



## navino (11. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

genau darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht. Aber wäre ein wenig durch die Unterhose programmiert. 
Ich habe das jetzt so gemacht, das ich nach dem erfolgreichen login, die Attribute die ich noch zusätzlich benötige anschließend ändere. Dafür habe ich mir ein eigenes Prinicipal gemacht. Ich hätte das zwar lieber in dem eigenen CustomLoginModul gemacht, dafür ist das ja eigentlich auch da, aber so geht es auch. Kommisch das JAAS nur 2 Parameter kann. 

Gruß
navino


----------

